# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Danneo Light. Хочу залить 1000 фоток.

## svadhrm

Хочу залить 1000 фоток в галереи. Но не хочу это делать руками.
Собственно на сервере фотки уже есть в нужных директориях small, norm и full Осталось их прописать в галереи.

Что делать?

----------

